# Has anyone used a FLUNNEY snow pusher?



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey,

Has anyone used a Flunney snow pusher? The y are made up in orangeville,Ont.
Looking at buying one but want some input please.

Thank you(s)


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I looked at them a few years ago but they did not have a steel trip edge . Do they have trip edges and-or side plates now ?


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes. They have both.

Please view this ad:

FLUNEY HEAVY DUTY SNOW PUSHERS INSTOCK,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Horst won't be much more money and the end plates are spring loaded and will clean flush to curb when pushing over.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Spring loaded end plates and heavy build is why I own 2 HLA box blades . I would buy another one but does not hurt to shop other makes .


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Dave.
I would buy Horst. However,they won't have stock till the new year. 
I took a drive out to see these pushers in person. Look pretty sturdy. The one thing that is different than my other pushers is that the cutting edge isn't adjustable. The shoes are.
Having said that. Has any one run this type of pusher with the shoes loose so that all the weight is on the cutting edge and in turn scrapes cleaner/better?


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Btw..I think the Horst blade was slightly cheaper


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We also run HLA a 12 and 10... we run the shoes loose they float and last much longer! Think your right about price... our 12foot was 3500


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hysert said:


> We also run HLA a 12 and 10... we run the shoes loose they float and last much longer! Think your right about price... our 12foot was 3500


All our Horst pushers have spring loaded end plates which allow you to clean flush with curb. Much nicer then the other style. Just something to think about if your ever getting another one.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

10-4.... I thought OP was asking about the 3500 series pusher??


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

The only thing I would have Changed on the trip side of the basic Horst pushers is to move the hinge point higher.. I had to repair one last yr bc operator had a brain [email protected] one night


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes. It is a 3500 series that I'm looking at.


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Hysert said:


> The only thing I would have Changed on the trip side of the basic Horst pushers is to move the hinge point higher.. I had to repair one last yr bc operator had a brain [email protected] one night
> 
> View attachment 175121


we are always watching these, guess its a small oversight on their part. Angled an Inch or 2 higher would be perfect.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry guys. it was an HLA 4500 that i compared it to. i have a cat 928G and a Case 621 that i use the pushers for


----------

